
Democratic Party Lawsuit Against WikiLeaks Poses Serious Threat to Press Freedom - mbgaxyz
https://theintercept.com/2018/04/20/the-dncs-lawsuit-against-wikileaks-poses-a-serious-threat-to-press-freedom/
======
oldmancoyote
Suing for conspiracy to violate the law is not a threat to press freedom.
Claims that it is sound like a disinformation campaign.

------
mbgaxyz
Coinbase has suspended service.

[https://twitter.com/WikiLeaksShop/status/987510235349663744?...](https://twitter.com/WikiLeaksShop/status/987510235349663744?s=19)

